# Nike Dri Fit for mid layers?



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

On real cold days i wear an underarmour (cold gear) a hoody and my jacket. If youre still cold just add a 2nd underarmour to the mix, perhaps that will help?


----------



## P-Ride (Jan 29, 2012)

I wore a hoody last year too, but found that the hood got soaked and did more harm than good. Some kind of jumper-style thing that's polyester will be ideal.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

boom Mens Ninja Suits | Airblaster


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

P-Ride said:


> I have Nike boots/salopettes/jacket and their pro core base layer.
> 
> I wore a t shirt over base layer on my last trip, which left me slightly damp and not that warm on the colder days, so figure I need a mid layer.
> 
> ...


I wear a Nike Dri fit long sleeve (either as a base or mid, depending) and it's great. But prepare for it to stink like holy hell. Happens with my UA gear as well. It's because bacteria from sweat adheres to polyester/synthetics, even through washings, from what I understand. 

It can be resolved by soaking in white vinegar prior to wash however.

I've also worn the Dri Fit tees on warmer spring days.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> But prepare for it to stink like holy hell. Happens with my UA gear as well. It's because bacteria from sweat adheres to polyester/synthetics, even through washings, from what I understand.
> 
> It can be resolved by soaking in white vinegar prior to wash however.


Lots of base layers and dri fits should have an anti microbial added to them to help with this as well. My older stuff smells 10x worse than any of my new gear when put through the same amount of riding.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

I use Dri-Fit as my midlayer, works very well! For spring riding I put on my base layer with a DriFit hoodie over that and then my jacket. I think that's what you wanted, jumper=hoodie right? I don't get sweaty since it wicks away moisture, polyester fabric is quite thin so it's very light and not bulky but still warm. And it dries remarkably quick, I've had snow come up my back and soak the hoodie but with a few minutes in the heat(like the ride on the lift back up) and its good to go.

On colder days I add in a thick polyester flannel shirt under the hoodie for the extra warmth.


----------



## P-Ride (Jan 29, 2012)

Great responses thanks guys. I'll get a dri-fit hoody (without the hood) and a couple of dri-fit t shirts to rotate; I'll wash them every few days I reckon.

Mind you, there's probably little point, seeing as I woke up on my first morning of the last trip with all my thermals floating in the bath, because I was incorrectly blamed for stuffing my mate's boots full of snow.

..which would in itself have been entirely reasonable, considering they tricked me into thinking that (having flown out a day late) my plane tickets had been sold; and then they left me standing out in the snow for over an hour at 2300 in Val d'isere, having told me the flat was being fumugated for rodents.

Bunch of c*nts.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Undarmour cold gear. That shit is amazing.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I use a few different style Burton dry ride layers, which look awesome and keep me warm and dry. But when it's really cold, UNDER ARMOR!! The cold weather under armor layers are very warm and not bulky.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I second the vote for ninja suits (although it seems you have made up your mind already) I love mine and am really never cold. On the coldest day I went last year I had on a ninja suit with a homeschool mid wieght layer and was super toasty.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> I wear a Nike Dri fit long sleeve (either as a base or mid, depending) and it's great. But prepare for it to stink like holy hell. Happens with my UA gear as well. It's because bacteria from sweat adheres to polyester/synthetics, even through washings, from what I understand.
> 
> It can be resolved by soaking in white vinegar prior to wash however.
> 
> I've also worn the Dri Fit tees on warmer spring days.


I found that Tide Sport laundry detergent works wonders for smelly athletic clothing. Most of my laundry is rank athletic wear and swear by this stuff now.

edit: found a link http://www.pgestore.com/home/laundr... 50 Fl Oz&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=037000827702


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> I found that Tide Sport laundry detergent works wonders for smelly athletic clothing. Most of my laundry is rank athletic wear and swear by this stuff now.
> 
> edit: found a link Tide plus Febreze Freshness Liquid Detergent Sport Victory Fresh Scent - 30 Loads | eStore


Thanks for that info. But P&G leaves much to be desired imo thus I prefer supporting smaller, more eco friendly companies such as Seventh Generation, Mrs. Meyers, etc. 

I've just gotten into the routine of adding white vinegar to every rinse cycle as both my work and fun attire generally involve sweat and dirt of varying amounts. Plus vinegar acts as a natural fabric softener.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I wear Helly Hansen base layers


----------

